# Adaptar fuente para aromatizador Querubin , gasta las pilas muy rápido



## jreacher (Jul 25, 2016)

Buenas a todos.

Les comento, tengo esos aparatos difusor de perfumes que lo seteas cada determinados minutos.
El mio es marca Querubin. Lleva 2 pilas AA.
El tema es que con pilas recargables recien cargadas me dura aprox 3 días y con pilas duracell alcalinas nuevas me dura unos días más hasta que llega un momento en el que ya no tiene fuerza de apretar el difusor para que salga el perfume, solo hace el amague.

Como tengo 2 de estos aparatos y los 3 les pasa lo mismo, reclamé pero no me dieron bola.
Se me ocurrió de adaptarle un trafo para ver si de esa forma puedo suplantar las pilas.

En casa tengo esos pequeños trafos que son de voltaje multiple que podes ajustarle la salida a 3/4.5/6/7.5/9/12,y que se invierte la polaridad.
Seteandolo directamente a 3V el motorcito del difusor hace una especie de (ta-ta-ta-ta) y no se mueve.

Será que debo adaptarle algún regulador o diodo para que me dé un voltaje constante?

Ahora leyendo algunos de reducción de voltaje, vi que recomiendan an algunos casos poner diodos en serie sobre el positivo. Tengo otros trafos de 9v y de 12v también como para adaptarlos.

La otra alternativa es directamente comprar este trafo que venden en ML pero quería antes probar con lo que tengo en casa.

Que me recomiendan??


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 25, 2016)

jreacher dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Les comento, tengo esos aparatos difusor de perfumes que lo seteas cada determinados minutos.
> El mio es marca Querubin. Lleva 2 pilas AA.
> ...



Hola...Lo de durar, supongo que va de la mano con la cantidad y frecuencia de veces que le programas para que lo haga al día(mas veces, menos durara las pilas).
Descarta el adaptador múltiple y compra uno de 3 o 4Vdc a la salida y de una corriente de 1 o 2A.
La parte electrónica no consume mucho pero el motor en proporción, si.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## jreacher (Jul 25, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Lo de durar, supongo que va de la mano con la cantidad y frecuencia de veces que le programas para que lo haga al día(mas veces, menos durara las pilas).
> Descarta el adaptador múltiple y compra uno de 3 o 4Vdc a la salida y de una corriente de 1 o 2A.
> La parte electrónica no consume mucho pero el motor en proporción, si.
> Saludos.
> ...


 
Perdón pero supusiste mal. Lo de durar es porque estos aparatos son una *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro de Electrónica]* y para colmo tengo 3 porque a mi mujer se le ocurrió comprar para toda la familia.
Siempre lo usé en 30' justamente para que el repuesto dure lo más posible y si quiero algo específico apreto el botón para hacerlo manual. Pero se ve que justo enganché una mala partida porque consultando con otra gente no han tenido el problema que se consume las pilas enseguida. De 4V no hay  *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro de Electrónica]*  de que vaya a quemarse?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 25, 2016)

Le pones un diodo en serie de los de 3A(1N5402...8) con el + de la alimentacion y la tensión cae con el consumo aproximadamente 0.7V(te queda 3.3).
No se lo de la partida mala puede ser ya que seguramente son asiáticas y hay de todo(bueno, regular y malo) pero evidentemente el gran consumo es el motor-mecanismo de disparo y no la electrónica que es del tipo reloj pulsera(una gota de plástico con todo integrado).

Ric.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola.


Si tienes un cargador de teléfono celular que no uses y es de 5V - 1A (o más de 500mA ó 0.5A). más tres diodos 1N400X ó 1N530X (X=1, 2,3,4,5,6,7) haz la prueba.
Si no resulta bien, prueba con 5V - 2A.



Esto es hecho en un simulador y el motor funciona. Pero como el simulador es un programa, para saber si funciona realmente, hay que probar.
Te sugiero que uses un cargador tipo USB (5V - 2A).

https://www.google.com.pe/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwihrJXZ84_OAhUClh4KHW63A94QsAQIMQ 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## edu dj (Jul 25, 2016)

O sino de ultima compra este step up que acepta como minimo 2V hasta 28V... tiene un timpot con el que le regulas el voltaje de salida segun lo que necesites...
Suministrandole una corriente de entrada de 1A puede llegar a salir 2A (segun especificacion tecnica del producto)
Y encima tiene entrada micro usb asi que lo podes mantener enganchado al cargador de un celular que no uses... lo encontras en mercadolibre...

Te dejo los datos tecnicos:

tablero de refuerzo 2A , el módulo DC - DC step-up , de tensión de entrada , 2 / 24V impulso a 9.5.12 / 28V , ajustable 2577
Reflejos:
 La red más pequeño módulo de impulso ajustable conjunto puede ser instalado fácilmente en una variedad de equipos pequeños .
 El módulo es compatible con entrada MicroUSB , un cargador USB o fuente de alimentación móvil puede llegar a la misma 9V , 12V , 15V , 18V , 24V , fácil de usar .
  Amplia entrada y la tensión de salida , alta eficiencia de conversión .
Propiedad:
  1 ) Corriente de salida máxima : 2A ( recomendado para su uso dentro 1A )
  2 ) Voltaje de entrada: 2 v ~ 24 v
  3 ) Tensión máxima de salida : > 28 V (se recomienda para su uso dentro de 26V )
  4 ) Eficiencia: > 93 %
  5 ) Tamaño : 30 mm * 17 mm * 14 mm ( L * W * H )


----------



## jreacher (Jul 26, 2016)

Gracias a todos por las ideas.
Voy a hacer la prueba con los diodos porque tengo algún cargador guardado por ahí, pero también me gustó el step up que comenta edu. Después comento como me fue.


----------



## jreacher (Ago 1, 2016)

Bueno, este domingo al final lo hice.
Tenía una plaqueta de alguna impresora que una vez desarmé y la corté para usar el conector que ya tenía soldado. Probé con 3 diodos y no tiraba. Probé con 2 y mejoró. El trafo era el de un iphone 5V 1A, del cual con los 2 diodos obtenía 3,6V.
Pero luego que armo todo, pruebo de nuevo y seguía sin presionar con la fuerza suficiente el difusor.
Entonces se me dió por probar el cargador del samsung y ahí salió como piña. Este último cargador le llega 3,9V pero de salida original tiene 5V 2A. Veremos cuanto me dura el aparato sin que se queme.


----------



## maxee (Ago 5, 2016)

Esos transformadores con varios voltajes de salida ofrecen una alternativa que otros no.

Y es que puedes hacerle algunas pequeñas modificaciones para que se ajusten aun mas a las necesidades.

Por ejemplo: acá necesitamos 3V y estimo menos de 100mA para la electronica y estimo 1A para el motor. Conectando el transformador de forma convencional se produce una caida de tension y no te está funcionando.

Bien. lo que se puede hacer es: 
1-poner en paralelo algunos secundarios para que pueda entregar mas corriente. 
2-modificarlo de forma que con 1 secundario alimentas la electronica y con otros el motor. pudiendo a este ultimo darle mas voltaje teniendo en cuenta que caera algo de tension por ser el transformador pequeño.

Sabemos que los secundarios son de 1.5V (una vez rectificado y filtrado) exepto los dos de los extremos que son de 3V.
Adjunto imagen con los secundarios en paralelo entregando 3V y una corriente 4 veces mayor.


----------



## jreacher (Ago 5, 2016)

maxee dijo:


> Esos transformadores con varios voltajes de salida ofrecen una alternativa que otros no.
> 
> Y es que puedes hacerle algunas pequeñas modificaciones para que se ajusten aun mas a las necesidades.
> 
> ...



Gracias maxee por el tiempo en evaluar la solución, pero para hacer eso que me decis, debería estudiar el tema porque he visto alguna teoría del primario y secundario de un trafo pero nunca me puse a jugar con eso, con lo cual no tengo mucha idea de como hacerlo.
Para animarme a hacerlo en una primera vez necesitaría una guía paso a paso como para sentirme más seguro y no mandarme una meresunda y que se me queme todo. Si sabes donde encontrar más info específica de lo que me estás sugiriendo, bienvenido sea.


----------



## maxee (Ago 8, 2016)

La info necesaria está en la RED. Solo que es poco probable encontrar un texto dedicado exclusivamente a esto y que sea paso a paso. Quizá buscando información sobre transformadores de varios secundarios se te disipen todas las dudas.

Agrego: el secundario de tu transformador si es de los típicos y mas conocidos, tiene exactamente las conexiones como en la imagen de mi post anterior. 
debes quitarlos del PCB donde están soldados. aislar un secundario de otro y medir continuidad para asegurarse de que los cables corresponden a determinado secundario.
Luego es unir y listo.
El único cuidado que hay que tener es que no te queden un secundario en contrafase con otro que vayas a poner en paralelo y que el voltaje de estos sea igual (3V)


----------



## capitanp (Ago 9, 2016)

que raro, habría que hacer alguna medición de corriente de reposo


----------

